# Operacion Repo



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

Best. Show. Ever.

"Its no joke if you don't pay that note!"

"Hook it and Book it!"​


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Do you have a Network? on your rave review, and weak summer TV season I searched for the program and came up empty.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah the only thing I can find is Night Shift: Repo Men but it is just an hour special on NGC.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

It is on TruTV (formerly Court TV); and is a Telemundo production.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't have it in my guide either, and I know I get trutv


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

Steve is correct...its on TruTV...comes on after COPS, another stellar show!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I scanned the next week of programming on TruTV here, nothing by this title nor anything similar show up anywhere.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Interesting. It shows up in a "find programs" search, but only on the Spanish channel. I just happened across it last night while channel surfing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Ok found it. On Directv they use the English title Operation Repo and it was on last night on channel 246 so you can still add a season pass.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Is this different that Repo Men: Stealing for a living? I loved that show.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Is this different that Repo Men: Stealing for a living? I loved that show.


I haven't seen Repo Men so I can't tell you if it is a different show or not. Is Repo Man any good?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DeeDee said:


> I haven't seen Repo Men so I can't tell you if it is a different show or not. Is Repo Man any good?


It was a very good show. Big Pussie from Sopranos was the host. I'm not sure if it's on anymore or not though (in reruns).


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Part of a review on IMDb


> I can't rate this more than "3" because its not real. Its "based on" some "events" that have happened in the repo business at some time in the past. The show itself is scripted, it is staged. It makes you wonder if the producers are trying to make a "docudrama" or fake reality TV or a combination of both.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1242506/

That's enough to make me not care to watch it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just can't find this show anywhere in the guide data.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

So I caught a few episodes of Operation Repo. This has to be the fakest "reality" show out there. The acting is SO bad.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...this is REALLY bad! I get so frustrated at how unprofessional these people are. They totally bring on everything they get.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Yeah...this is REALLY bad! I get so frustrated at how unprofessional these people are. They totally bring on everything they get.


Given the disclaimer up front about these stories being based on "real repos" (or something like that), I think all we're seeing is reenactments of stories.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nataylor said:


> Given the disclaimer up front about these stories being based on "real repos" (or something like that), I think all we're seeing is reenactments of stories.


Yeah...I'm 70% sure these are all fakes too...

Love it when they leave the camera crew behind!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I love a good repo show just as much as the next guy, but I saw this dreck one time and that was it. The staging is so lame it is laughable. I can't believe that a "reputable" network paid for this and put it on their schedule. 

It's just "Cheaters" with a nose ring, few dozen prison tats, morbid obesity and a truck with a hook.:down:


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Awwe come on, thats whats so great about it! It's a train wreck!


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Jayjoans said:


> I love a good repo show just as much as the next guy, but I saw this dreck one time and that was it. The staging is so lame it is laughable. I can't believe that a "reputable" network paid for this and put it on their schedule.


I didn't know there were other "repo" shows on TV. There's "Wrecked" on Speed Channel but they are just mere tow truck operators.



> It's just "Cheaters" with a nose ring, few dozen prison tats, morbid obesity and a truck with a hook.:down:


Remove the "truck with a hook" part and you basically have "Dog the Bounty Hunter." Except it's the car they've come to take away.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

nataylor said:


> Given the disclaimer up front about these stories being based on "real repos" (or something like that), I think all we're seeing is reenactments of stories.


Gross embellishments at best. Some of the stuff they do is downright illegal.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

RonDawg said:


> I didn't know there were other "repo" shows on TV. There's "Wrecked" on Speed Channel but they are just mere tow truck operators.
> 
> Remove the "truck with a hook" part and you basically have "Dog the Bounty Hunter." Except it's the car they've come to take away.


There have been other repo shows in the past, but they've been short lived and they were years ago if I recall. Either I was more gullible then or they were closer to being real and not staged than this crap is.

On the Dog front, I don't think the two shows are comparable. Operation Repo is completely staged, like watching a 3rd grade play. Dog seems to be "reality", although the way they hype up their captures they want you to think they're going after the Jackal every day. Funniest about Dog is when they find some drugged out dude that is obviously just totally on a chill trip and they take him down and struggle with him as if he's the Incredible Hulk. I've seen many times the "perp" smiling and laughing at all of the theatrics, but I think the captures are real.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

Jayjoans said:


> On the Dog front, I don't think the two shows are comparable. Operation Repo is completely staged, like watching a 3rd grade play. Dog seems to be "reality", although the way they hype up their captures they want you to think they're going after the Jackal every day.


Oh I agree Dog is less "staged" but the two share quite a bit in common:

1. Obnoxious, grossly overweight woman being one of the main players;
2. One of the main characters playing it up for the camera: in Dog, it's Dog himself, but in Repo it's that white guy with the bald head
3. Stalking out their prey, whether it be a fugitive or a car whose payments are late
4. The way they try to be "compassionate" whether it be Dog trying to help out a strung out parolee, or that episode where they decided not to repo the guy's car, despite not having made a single payment after driving it home from the dealership, after he has a full-on epileptic seizure in front of the cameras.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

The one last night was great. The bald guy has to go to the bathroom, so he's driving too fast and rolls the car he's towing that has a camera guy in it.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

nataylor said:


> The one last night was great. The bald guy has to go to the bathroom, so he's driving too fast and rolls the car he's towing that has a camera guy in it.


Was he wearing his overalls?

I can't believe I missed that one!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

DeeDee said:


> Was he wearing his overalls?
> 
> I can't believe I missed that one!


Of course! I'm sure it'll be on again.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

nataylor said:


> Of course! I'm sure it'll be on again.


I need to set a season pass for this show. How could I live with myself if I missed it again?


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

This show might be dumb but I think it's hilarious! What's that say about me?


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

jcoulter said:


> This show might be dumb but I think it's hilarious! What's that say about me?


That you are Awesome!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

nataylor said:


> The one last night was great. The bald guy has to go to the bathroom, so he's driving too fast and rolls the car he's towing that has a camera guy in it.


That was awesome. I don't know if that part was reenacted or not, but it was cool. I can't believe the camera guy just happened to be in the car.

The white bald guy has some serious roid rage.

A.


----------



## betamax (Mar 5, 2002)

Ugh, I can't get beyond the staging of the scenes. I watched one where they repo'd a 1992 Geo Tracker used as a pizza delivery vehicle. I thought it was horribly over acted.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

DeeDee said:


> Best. Show. Ever.
> 
> "Its no joke if you don't pay that note!"
> 
> "Hook it and Book it!"​


Over the holidays I got around to seeing a marathon of this show.

This is the worst filmed reality show I have ever seen. I am dumbfounded by the amount of time I spent looking at camera men and boom mikes. With all the shows that go around following people how could they not find one of them that knew how to film and edit such a show?

As for the stories themselves, after a few episodes in I decided this was not even real. The over-acting on some of the people was so bad that it had to be almost all re-enactments.

I will say it was crazy and I would watch it again, but only because it is like a grade school production staff shot an episode of cheaters but instead decided to follow car repossessions instead and just got people to pretend.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

marksman said:


> I will say it was crazy and I would watch it again


And as bad as it is, at the end of the day the only thing that matters is that you (and I  ) are still watching. We might feel like we need a shower afterwards, but we still watch it.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

It's like a train wreck


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Wow, just watched this. This show is ridiculous...!


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Did anyone catch the episode with the LARPers? "Todd? I am known by that name in your realm."

And then last week, where Lu knocks a guy out when he pulled a knife on Matt. If you watch the replay, you can see Lu never even connects with the guy. Their faking is getting way too obvious.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

This show originates from KWHY TV in Los Angeles (a Spanish Laguage station).

Poor acting, things don't to agitate the person, over the top insults.

I personally like the episode when they walk up on a guy standing in his yard drinking. They repo guys starts the argument, eggs him on (never argue with a man drinking, especially brown liquor) and the guy pulls out a TASER. "Froy" (can't stand that pompous @$$) comes to help and the guy keeps pulling the trigger. The big bald guy ends up "relieving" himself. 

The repo guys call the police and tell the man's wife "if you give us the keys, we won't press charges". RIGHT...... 

Just like many debt collector who act as if they have never amde a payment late, these guys/gals are over the top. The only business they have is to collect the collatertal, no need to bad mouth the customers in the process.

And I figured the show was scripted becuase who in their right mind would allow themselves to be filmed getting their car repo'd, punked and acting a fool? Come to take my car, I'm not resiting and asking for the keys while getting in my face? Just isn't going down that way.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It's too bad because this show (or a similiar concept) could be really entertaining. It's sad they thing they have to recreate things and be all fake. Just look at COPS for inspiration.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I watched an episode for about 3 minutes. We need to file a class action lawsuit to get our time back.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I just saw this for the first time and it was the one where they rolled the BMW. I thought this show was awesome, the next episode a guy fell off of his roof onto the car. The next one a guy goes into a seizure. When I saw the disclosure in the beginning I really didn't pay attention until I realized how ridiculous these situations were getting. Would've been cool if it were real.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I found the thread! WOO HOO! I suspect that it didn't come up in my original search because of the Spanish spelling in the thread title.

I am still laughing at the comments. LOL!

This show is a very recent discovery for me, and it's probably because we just got it recently in Canada, so I'm way behind you guys.

I chuckled at all of the scenes talked about in this thread. My initial reaction to the show was revulsion at the characters, but as I caught more and more bits of the show, I slowly became hooked _(pun intended)_. Now it's just silly, but still entertaining.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Mis-spelled Operation probably the reason it didn't come up when you posted.


----------

